# Preaching Sambar



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a series of photos of a small sambar stag at a scrape and preach tree
You can see how they stand on their hind legs to rub the pre orbital glands as high as they can reach


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting critter. Can those be hunted year round down there?


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes , Sambar can be hunted all year around in state forest , 10 months of the year in the Alpine National park
7 months of the year with hounds in State Forest , but not in the National Park
Minimum Calibre .270 , no bag limit , any sex on any day, bow hunting allowed
as well as companion dogs , by that it is meant German wirehair pointers and other indicator dogs
Hounds , beagles or bloodhounds only ,max of 5 hounds per hunt and a maximum of 10 hunters per hunt


----------

